# GOL NOT GOLF SECTIONm LEARN THE DIFFERENCE



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

This is a call out for all those who don't take the time to read the section tittle properly and keep posting about golf model issues here. This is the GOL not GOLF section, a simple fact, the gol was build in Brazil since the 1981 and the golf hasn't been build EVER in brazil.

Please read twice, post once.


----------

